# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ محمد رياض الدين الفاروقي الندوي –رحمه الله–

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الشيخ محمد رياض الدين الفاروقي الندوي –رحمه الله–
**بقلم نور الدين الأماميني



*
*كنتُ جالسًا على سرير  خشبي، أكاد— في نحو الساعة الواحدة من يوم الأربعاء: غرة ذي الحجة 1436هـ  الموافق 16/يناير 2015م — أنتهي من وظيفتي الكتابيّة اليوميّة، إذ رَنَّ  جَرَسُ جَوَّالي الذي ظَهَرَ على شاشته رقمُ المحاول للاتصال بي دون أن  يَظْهَر اسمُه الذي لم يكن محفوظًا فيه، وتسلّمتُ المكالمةَ، فإذا صاحبُها  هو الأخ الأستاذ محمد نسيم الدين المفتاحي رئيس هيئة التدريس بجامعة «كاشف  العلوم» بمدينة «أَوْرَنْغْ آباد» بولاية «مهاراشترا» الهنديّة وبعد تبادل  استخبار الأحوال بكلمات مُوجَزَة، نَعَىٰ إليَّ الشيخَ محمد رياض الدين  الفاروقي الندوي/ مديرَ الجامعة المذكورة وعالمَ وداعيةَ منطقةِ  «مَرَاهَاتْوَار  َهْ» من الولاية المشار إليها الكبير، قائلاً: إنّه قد  تُوَفِّيَ منذ وقت قصير: في الدقيقة العاشرة بعد الساعة الثَّانِيَةَ  عَشْرةَ حبيبُنا الشيخ محمد رياض الدين الفاروقي الندوي في مُسْتَشْفَىٰ  «سهارا» بحي «جَسْوَانْتا بوره» بمدينة «أورنغ آباد» فإنّا لله وإنّا إليه  راجعون. وكان لدى وفاته في 80 من عمره بالنسبة إلى السنوات الهجرية و78 منه  بالنسبة إلى الأعوام الميلادية.*
*     لقد كان النعيُ  محزنًا لي حقًّا، فقد كنتُ أُحِبُّ الفقيدَ صادقًا وأُعْجَبُ به بالغًا،  ليس لأنه كان عالمًا صالحًا، ومديرًا مُؤَهَّلًا، وداعيةً ذانفوذ واسع في  أوساط العلماء والجماهير المسلمة؛ بل لأنّه كان يستقرّ في قلب كل من يجلس  إليه جلسةً واحدة؛ بل يلقاه مرة واحدة، بأسلوب منطقه اللَّبِق، وابتسامته  الراقصة دائمًا على شفتيه، وحرارة استقباله لكل زائر له، وروح الإخلاص  الصادق الذي كان يلمسه كل من يُلاَقِيه: الصفات التي أَضْفَتْ على شخصيته  براءةَ الصغار، ومحبوبيّةَ الأبرار، وجاذبيّةَ المغناطيس.*
*     صَلَّىٰ عليه  بالناس ابنُه الأكبر الأستاذ محمد معز الدين الندوي بفناء جامع «أورنغ  آباد» الواسع في نحو الساعة العاشرة والنصف إثر صلاة العشاء من الليلة  المتخللة بين الأربعاء والخميس: 1-2/ذوالحجة 1436هـ = 16-17/سبتمبر 2015م.  وحضر الصلاةَ عليه وتشييعَه إلى مثواه الأخير فتوريةَ جثمانه بالمقبرة  الملاصقة للجامع آلافٌ من العلماء والطلاب والمعارف والأقارب وعامة الناس  من أهالي مدينة «أورنغ آباد» والمدن والقرى المُجَاوِرَة وشبه البعيدة، مما  أَكَّدَ صلاحَه وشعبيته التي حَظِيَ بها لخدمته الكبيرة للمسلمين فيما  ينفع دينهم ودنياهم.*
*     وتم دفنُه بجوار  الداعية النشيط الشيخ محمد سعيد خان (المتوفى يوم الأحد 28/ذوالحجة 1410هـ  الموافق 22/يوليو 1990م) – الذي كان والد زوجته – وبجوار أخيه الشيخ محمد  ممتاز الدين الفاروقي الندوي (المتوفى 6/محرم 1402هـ الموافق 5/نوفمبر  1981م) – رحمهما الله تعالى – ولازدحام الناس تم الانتهاء من دفنه في  الساعة الحادية عشرة والنصف من الليلة المذكورة.*
*     ظلّ الفقيد  مُصَابًا بأمراض منذ سنوات ولاسيّما منذ خمس سنوات، وكان يُرَاجِع  مُسْتَشْفَيَات بالمدينة من وقت لآخر، بما فيها مُسْتَشْفَىٰ «بجاج»  ومُسْتَشْفَىٰ «دهوت» ومُسْتَشْفَىٰ «إيبيكس». ومنذ شهور اشْتَدَّ مرضُه  فأُدْخِلَ مُسْتَشْفَىٰ «سهارا» بحي «جسوانتا بوره» بالمدينة، وظلّ  يَتَلَقَّى العلاجَ حتى جاءه فيه الأجلُ الذي لا يتأخّر عن نفس.*
**  *  **
*      شاء اللهُ  الحكيمُ أن أُمْضِيَ معه في جامعته المذكورة نحو عام ونصفه على أمر من  المفكر الكاتب الداعية الإسلامي الكبير الفريد سماحة الشيخ أبي الحسن علي  الحسني الندو رحمه الله (1333-1420هـ = 1914-1999م) في الفترة ما بين  1981-1982م. ومضت الفترةُ كأيّام وساعات من أجل صحبته الماتعة المُمْتِعَة  التي لم أَمَلَّها قطُّ، وإنما ظِلْتُ أَحِنّ إليها، كلّما حُرِمْتُها لدى  غيابه عند الانتقال إلى بيته، أو عند السفر، أو عند اشتغاله بأي من شؤون  الحياة خارج جامعته. ولا تزل تدور صورتُه لدى كتابة هذه السطور في  مُخَيِّلَتِي بشخصيّته تلك الساحرة الآسرة التي تَرَكَتْنِي أُحِسُّ كأن  بيني وبينه معرفةً قديمةً قد ترجع إلى زمن الصبا أو إلى عهد الزَّمَالة في  روضة الأطفال.*
*     كان الفقيدُ يجمع  كثيرًا من الخصائص الإنسانية الأساسيّة التي جَعَلَتْه يَتَأَهَّلُ لكلّ ما  قام به في حياته من الأعمال التي أَطَارَتْ اسمَه، وخَلَّدَتْ شخصَه،  وأَدَّتْ دورًا لا يُسْتَهَانُ به في مجال التعليم الدينيّ والعمل الدعويّ  والإصلاح الاجتماعيّ والتواصل المُثْمِر مع أوساط العلماء والمُثَقَّفِين  بالثقافة العصريّة والجماهير المسلمة معًا. قد يَظُنُّ الناسُ أن  المُؤَهِّل العلميَّ وحدَه يُؤَهِّل صاحبَه للتعامل الناجح مع الحياة  والناس وقضايا الدين والدنيا؛ ولكن الأمر ليس كذلك، حيث يحتاج – صاحبُ  المؤهل العلميّ – إلى مُؤَهِّلات أخرى موهوبة ومكسوبة تكفل له النجاحَ  وتُيَسِّر له مُهِمَّةَ الحياة. ولقد كان الفقيد ممن يحملون كثيرًا منها.*
*     وكان العاملُ  البارزُ من عوامل نجاحه في مُهِمَّته الحياتيّة أنه كان مُثَقَّفًا  بالثقافتين العصريّة والدينية، وتَلَقَّى العصريّةَ قبل أن يَتَلَقَّى  الدينيّةَ، فتَصَدَّىٰ لتحصيل الأخيرة وقد اخْتَمَرتْ لديه تجاربُ الحياة،  ونَضَجَ عقلُه لحدّ كبير، وتَهَيَّأَتْ مَدَارِكُه لإدراك مافي التعليم  الديني من الفضائل والحسنات، وعلى رأسها تسهيل وتقصير الطريق إلى تقوية  الصلة بالله تعالى وإلى عيش الحياة حَسَبَما يرضاه الله، فتَتَمَهَّدُ  الطريقُ إلى جنّته التي من أُدْخِلَها فقد فاز، ومن حُرِمَها فقد خَسِرَ،  مهماظنّ أنه قد فاز في الحياة الدنيا. فانْبَرَىٰ لتحصيلها على بصيرة  ورغبة.*
**  *  **
*     وُلِدَ  الفقيد – محمد رياض الدين ابن القاضي محمد معين الدين الفاروقي – بقريته  «بارتور» Partor بمديرية «جَالْنَه» بولاية «مهاراشترا» يوم  الجمعة: 2/ذوالحجة 1355هـ الموافق 15/يناير 1937م، في أسرة علمية دينية  كريمة نسبًا وحسبًا، وتلقى التعليم الابتدائي بقريته، والتعليم المتوسط في  مدرسة عصرية بمدينة «جالنه» مقيمًا لدى خاله الشيخ السيد نظام الدين  القادري النظامي/ إمام وخطيب «كالي مسجد» – المسجد الأسود – بالمدينة  تَكْلَؤُه رعايتُه، وأنهى التعليم الثانوي في المدرسة الثانوية بحيّ «تشيلي  بوره» Chilipoora  بمدينة «أورنغ آباد» ثم التحق بكليّة «أيمبيدكار»  للفنون والتجارة بجامعة «مَارَهَاتْوَار  َهْ» بالمدينة، وحصل منها على شهادة  الليسانس. وكان أيام تحصيله طالبًا مُجِدًّا ذَكِيًّا يُثْنِي عليه حتى  أساتذتُه من غير المسلمين.*
*     خلال تَلَقِّيه  التعليمَ العصريَّ بمدينة «أورنغ آباد» كانت سكناه بإحدى الغرف حول جامع  المدينة الأثري الكبير الذي كان قد بناه الملك المسلم عنبر (955-1035هـ =  1548-1626م) الذي حَكَمَ هذه المنطقةَ في عصره، ثم جاء عهد الملك المغولي  الصالح «أورنغ زيب عالم كير محي الدين أحمد (1028-1118هـ =  1619-1707م) – الذي يُسَمِّيه المؤرخون المسلمون الثقات بـ«سادس الخلفاء  الراشدين» – فقام بتوسعة وتجديد بناء الجامع وبَنَىٰ حوله غرفًا كثيرة  للتعليم الديني، وفيها جَرَىٰ بدءُ العمل في تدوين «الفتاوى العالم كيريّة»  التي تُعْرَف بـ«الفتاوى الهندية» كذلك، والعلماءُ المُتَعَمِّقُون الذين  كُلِّفُوا تدوينَها سكنوا هذه الغرفَ.*
*     وذلك لأن هذه  الغرف حَوَّلَها الداعيةُ الشيخ محمد سعيد خان – رحمه الله – المذكور أعلاه  بمشورة من زملائه في الأعمال الدعويّة والدينيّة، مسكنًا للطلاب المسلمين  المُتَلَقِّين للتعليم العصريّ. وذلك لكي يأخذوهم – الشيخ محمد سعيد  وزملاؤه – بالتربية الدينيّة، والحياة الإسلاميّة، ويُكَلِّفُوهم المواظبةَ  على الصلوات بالجماعة، ويُعَلِّمُوهم في الفُرَص المُتَاحَة مبادئَ الدين  وآدابه.*
*     في هذا المسكن  المبارك تَعَرَّفَ الشيخُ محمد سعيد على الشابّ محمد رياض الدين الفاروقي،  الذي تَوَسَّمَ فيه الشيخُ النجابةَ والنُّبْلَ، والجِدِّيَّةَ والذكاءَ،  والصلاحَ الطبيعيَّ، وعَلِمَ تَفَوُّقَه في الدراسة على أقرانه وزملائه في  السكن، فتأَكَّدَ أن هذا الشابّ قد يكون الشابَّ المنشودَ لديه لإدارة  مدرسته «كاشف العلوم» التي كان قد أقامها بتعاون من زملائه في بعض تلك  الغرف حول ذلك الجامع العَنْبَرِيّ العالم كيريّ، في 10/شوال 1378هـ  الموافق 19/أبريل 1959م، إذا تَثَقَّف بالثقافة الدينية، وتَزَوَّدَ من  العلوم الإسلاميّة، إلى جانب ماتَعَلَّمَه من العلوم العصريّة، فجعل  يُرَغِّبُه في تلقي التعليم الدينيّ، وأخذ يُعَدِّد لديه فضائلَه،  ويُرَكِّز عنده على أن الأصل لدى المسلم أن تَصْلُح آخرتُه مع صلاح دنياه،  وخسارةٌ أَيُّ خسارةٍ عنده أن تَصْلُح دنياه مع فساد آخرته، وظَلّ يزرع في  قلبه الرغبةَ الجامحةَ في تحصيل التعليم الديني، حتى صحّت نيتُه لذلك.*
*     وهنا قَرَّرَ  الشابُّ محمد رياض الدين أن يلتحق بجامعة من جامعات التعليم الدينيّ،  فاختار لذلك دارالعلوم ندوة العلماء؛ لأنه عَلِمَ أن فيهامنهجًا تعليميًّا  خاصًّا لمن حَمَلُوا شهادةً من شهادات التعليم العصري، وإنهاءُ المنهج لا  يستغرق إلّا خمس سنوات، فقصدها سنة 1379هـ/1960م، والتحق بالصف الثاني من  الصفوف الخمسة المُخَصَّصَة لَحَمَلَة شهادات التعليم العصري، ومكث بها  يتعلّم أربعَ سنوات دراسيّة، فتَخَرَّجَ عام 1383هـ/ 1964م، فأسند إليه  الشيخ محمد سعيد إدارة المدرسة.*
*     تَعَلَّمَ في  دارالعلوم ندوة العلماء من كبار رجال العلم والفضل والدعوة، واستوعب ما  أُلقي إليه من الدروس، كما عَبَّ صلاحَهم، وتَشَرَّبَ روحَهم الدعويّة،  فتَخَرَّج حاملًا للمُؤَهِّل العلمي والدعويّ معًا، وكان كما تَوَقَّعَ منه  مُرَبِّيه الأوّل الشيخ محمد سعيد خان – رحمه الله – فقد كان من أساتذته  فيها: المحدث الكبير الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي – رحمه الله – (1319-1412هـ  = 1901-1992م) والمفكر الإسلامي الشيخ أبوالحسن علي الحسني الندوي – رحمه  الله – (1333-1420هـ = 1914-1999م) والعالم الصالح الشيخ محمد إسحاق  السنديلوي – رحمه الله – (1331-1415هـ = 1913-1995م) والداعية والكاتب  الإسلامي الشيخ محمد منظور النعماني – رحمه الله – (1323-1417هـ =  1905-1997م) والشيخ القاضي محمد معين الندوي – رحمه الله– (نحو 1337-1420هـ  = 1919-1999م) والشيخ محمد عمران خان الأزهري الندوي البهوبالي – رحمه  الله – (1329-1407هـ = 1911-1986م) والشيخ محمد يونس الندوي  النكرامي – رحمه الله – (1361-1421هـ = 1942-2001م) والشيخ السيد محمد  الرابع الندوي حفظه الله (المولود يوم 1/أكتوبر 1929م الموافق 25/ربيع  الآخر 1348هـ) والشيخ أبو العرفان خان الندوي رحمه الله (المتوفى 6/ربيع  الآخر 1409هـ الموافق 17/نوفمبر 1988م) والشيخ الدكتور سعيد الأعظمي الندوي  حفظه الله (المولود يوم 14/مايو 1934م الموافق 28/محرم 1353هـ) والشيخ  الدكتور تقي الدين المظاهري الندوي حفظه الله (المولود يوم 3/يناير 1937م  الموافق 19/شوال 1355هـ) والشيخ الدكتور محمد اجتباء الندويّ رحمه الله  (1315-1429هـ = 1932-2008م) والشيخ المفتي محمد ظهور الندويّ رحمه الله  (1345-1437هـ = 1927-2016م) وغيرهم.*
*     وقد نزل الشيخ  محمد رياض الدين على مستوى ما تَوَقَّعَه فيه مربِّيه الشيخ محمد سعيد رحمه  الله، فتَقَدَّمَ بالمدرسة – التي كانت عند تَوَلِّيه مهامَّها كُتَّابًا  قِوَامُه طلابٌ صغارٌ يقرؤون القرآن ويحفظونه ويتعلّمون مبادئ  الدين – أشواطًا بعيدةً بَلَغَ فيها التعليمُ مرحلةَ شهادة «العالميّة»  وقسمُ التحفيظ وحده يَضُمُّ نحوَ ثلاث مئة طالب؛ لأن نظام التحفيظ جارٍ في  أكثر من خمس مدارس تابعة للمدرسة المركزيّة، كما جرى إقامةُ قسمٍ لتحفيظ  طلاب المدارس العصرية المسلمين، يجري في شوطين أحدهما في الفترة ما بين  الساعة الثامنة والساعة العاشرة صباحًا، والثاني في الفترة ما بين الساعة  الثانية والنصف والساعة الرابعة والنصف مساءً. وبَلَغَ عددُ الطلاب في  المدرسة المركزيّة 1500 طالب وعددُ المدرسين والأساتذة نحو مئة، بالإضافة  إلى نحو 225 كُتَّابًا تابعًا لها مُنْبَثَّةً في أنحاء منطقة  «مَرَاهَاتْوَار  َهْ» من ولاية «مهاراشترا» بما فيها كتاتيبُ ومدارسُ تجري  في أحياءٍ من مدينة «أورنغ آباد» وبالإضافة إلى مدارس باسم «جامعة الطيبات»  مُخَصَّصَة لتعليم البنات المسلمات. يبلغ عددُها سبعَ مدارس، وبالإضافة  إلى بناء مَبَانٍ عديدة للمدرسة المركزيّة في الساحة الكائنة من الجانب  الشرقي للجامع الأثريّ بما فيها مبنى المكتبة، وقاعةُ الشيخ أبي الحسن  الندوي، وقاعة الشيخ محمد سعيد خان، والفصول الدراسيّة، إلى جانب إعادة  ترميم سقف وجدران وأرضيّة الجامع الأثريّ العنبري العالم كيري بمساعدة من  بعض فاعلي الخير من غياري المسلمين المحسنين.*
**  *  **
*     وتمكن من أداء دور  يُذْكَرُ بفضل مكارم أخلاقه، ولين جانبه، ولباقته في الاتصال بالناس، وحسن  تواصله مع العوامّ والخواصّ، ومساهمته الفعّالة في الأنشطة الجَمَاعِيَّة  والمُنَظَّمِيَّ  ة التي تقوم بها على مستوى البلاد والعالم عددٌ من  الجمعيّات والمُنَظَّمَات الإسلاميّة في البلاد، وعلى رأسها هيئة الأحوال  الشخصيّة الإسلاميّة لعموم الهند، وجمعيّة علماء الهند، ورابطة الأدب  الإسلامي العالميّة.. الأنشطة التي تخدم مصالحَ الإسلام والمسلمين،  والثقافة الإسلاميّة، وتَسْتَقْطِب الاهتمامَ بما يُسَاعِد مُبَاشَرَةً على  بقاء الشعب المسلم في هذه البلاد العلمانيّة على دينهم وهُوِيَّتهم،  ويُزِيل العَقَبَاتِ المزروعةَ في طريق العمل بشريعتهم، ويُعَالِج قضاياهم  ومشكلاتهم.*
*     فقد عَقَدَ  اجتماعًا مُوَسَّعًا في رحاب مدرسته والجامع الأثري للمجلس التنفيذي لهيئة  الأحوال الشخصية الإسلاميّة التي ظلّ عضوًا تأسيسيًّا فيها، وبهذه المناسبة  حَضَرَ مدينة «أورنغ آباد» كبارُ العلماء والمفكرين المسلمين بالهند،  وانْتَهَزَ المُنَاسَبَةَ فعَقَدَ عدّةَ حفلات إصلاحيّة، لتوعية المسلمين  بتعاليم دينهم، وأحكام شريعتهم، والتحدّيات التي تُوَاجِهُهم في البلاد ذات  الديانات الكثيرة.*
*     ومن وقت لآخر  ظلَّتْ جمعيةُ علماء الهند – التي لها حضورٌ فَعَّال على مستوى الهند  بخدمات يحتاج إليها المسلمون في البلاد؛ لكي يعيشوا بهُوِيَّتِهم  الإسلاميّة – تَعْقِد في مدينة «أورنغ آباد» ومناطق «مَرَاهَاتْوَار  َهْ»  اجتماعات وحفلات مُكَثَّفَة كان للشيخ رياض الدين دورٌ كبيرٌ بنحو أو آخر  في إقامتها وتوفير التسهيلات اللازمة لعقدها وإنجاحها في الأهداف التي  عُقِدَت من أجلها.*
*     كما دعا الشيخ  رياض الدين «رابطةَ الأدب الإسلامي العالمية» لعقد ندوات بمدينة «أورنغ  آباد» وبالذات في رحاب الجامع الأثريّ ومدرسته «كاشف العلوم» وبَذَلَ  جهودًا جَبَّارة لإنجاحها وجعْلِها تَخْدِم الأهدافَ المنشودةَ من وراء  عقدها، واسْتَرْعَىٰ ذلك انتباهَ الخواصّ والجماهير المسلمة في هذه المنطقة  الواسعة؛ ولذلك عَقَدَتِ الرابطةُ ندوتَها الخامسة – التي كانت أولَ ندوة  عَقَدَتْها بمدينة «أورنغ آباد» – حول موضوع «المدائح النبوية» في شهر صفر  1409هـ، وعَقَدَتْ بها ندوتَها الحاديةَ عشرةَ – التي كانت ندوةً ثانيةً  عَقَدَتْها بالمدينة – بعنوان «قيمة مُذَكِّرَات الرحلات في الأدب  الإسلامي» في 1415هـ، وعَقَدَتْ ندوتَها السابعةَ والعشرين – التي كانت  ندوةً ثالثةً عَقَدَتْها بالمدينة – بعنوان «الدراسةُ الأدبيّةُ لكُتُب  السيرة النبويّة» في يومي الأحد – الاثنين: 13-14/جمادى الآخرة 1430هـ =  7-8/يونيو 2009م، كما عَقَدَتْ بها ندوتَها الثالثةَ والثلاثين – التي كانت  ندوةً رابعةً عَقَدَتْها بها – في أيام الجمعة والسبت والأحد: 24-26/محرم  1435هـ = 29-30/نوفمبر و1/ من ديسمبر 2013م تحت عنوان «قضايا الأمة  الإسلامية في شعر العلامة شبلي النعماني والشعراء المُعَاصِرِين له».*
*     مما يدلّ على حرصه  البالغ على خدمة الثقافة الإسلاميّة والأدب الإسلاميّ وعلى ربط العلماء  ورجال العلم والثقافة والأدب بهذه المنطقة بالأدب الإسلامي، وإدراك قيمته،  وعلى تحريضهم على التواصل الفاعل مع العلماء والأدباء العالميين الذين  يُفَعِّلُون حركتَه – التي أَسَّسَها المُفَكِّر والكاتبُ والأديبُ  الإسلاميّ الشيخ أبو الحسن علي الحسني الندوي – رحمه الله رحمة واسعة- في  جمادى الآخرة 1401هـ في دارالعلوم ندوة العلماء، خلال ندوة عَقَدَها لهذا  الغرض، وحَضَرَها كبارُ الأدباء الإسلاميين في العالمين العربي والإسلامي  والهند وسَمَّاها «رابطةَ الأدب الإسلاميّ العالميّة» وأَجْمَعَ الأدباءُ  والمفكرون على اتِّخَاذ مَقَرِّها بالرياض السعوديّة للعالم العربي،  ومقرّها الثاني بلكناؤ الهنديّة لصالح شبه القارة الهندية –.*
*     وعلى ذلك سَاهَمَ  الشيخُ الفقيدُ بفعّالية مشكورة في تعميم الوعي بالأدب الإسلامي في هذه  المنطقة التي تبعد عن مُرْتَكَزَات الثقافة الإسلاميّة والأدب الإسلاميّ في  الهند: أمثال «دهلي» و«ديوبند» و«لكنؤ» و«باتنه» وغيرها من المدن  الشماليّة الهنديّة.*
*     هذا في جانب، وفي  جانب آخر سَاعَدَ الشيخُ بذلك على إيصال صيت مدرسة «كاشف العلوم» إلى أقصى  البلاد الإسلاميّة، مما فَتَحَ لها المجالَ للانفتاح على العالم والانطلاق  إلى ساحات واسعة لخدمة الدين والتعليم الديني، والتربية الإسلاميّة،  والدعوة الدينيّة.*
*     وإلى ذلك  سَاهَمَ – رحمه الله – في اجتماعات جماعات الدعوة والتبليغ التي مَقَرُّها  الأساسيّ في «بستي نظام الدين» بدهلي، والتي أَسَّسَها الداعية الإسلامي  الكبير الشيخ محمد إلياس الكاندهلوي رحمه الله (1303-1363هـ = 1885-1943م)  والتي انْتَشَرَتْ في أنحاء العالم كلّه انتشارًا لم يُكْتَبْ في العصر  الحاضر لأي حركة دعوية وجماعة إسلاميّة، وأَدَّتْ دورًا منقطعَ النظير في  إصلاح أحوال المسلمين في العالم، وجذب جماهيرهم إلى المواظبة على الصلاة  بالجماعة، والعمل بأحكام الإسلام وآداب الدين في الحياة العامة، الجماعيّة  والفردية، ووَصْلِ مسلمي العالم بعضهم ببعض، واطّلاع بعضهم على قضايا بعض،  ومشاركة بعضهم في أحلام وآلام بعض، ويصحّ أن يقال: إنّ هذه الحركة الدعويّة  هي وحدها التي مَهَّدَت السبيلَ إلى التعارف العالميّ، والتواصل الجماعيّ،  والترابط الفرديّ بين المسلمين في العالم، على هذا المستوى الكبير، الذي  لم يشهده تاريخُ المسلمين إلّا بعد قرون طويلة.*
*     سَعِدَ الشيخُ  بمشاركته الشيخصيّة ومساهمته العمليّة في التجمعات الدعوية المنعقدة في  مدينة «أورنغ آباد» والمدن والقرى في منطقة «مراهاتواره» وكثيرًا ما حَضَرَ  اجتماعاتها المنعقدة في دهلي وأرجاء البلاد، وتَعَاوَنَ مع المسؤولين عن  جماعة الدعوة في المدينة في تنفيذ الأنشطة الدعوية، وتَحَمَّلَ المسؤوليّات  التي أسندوها إليه، وأَدَّاها عن جدارة.*
**  *  **
*     لقد كان رجلاً  اجتماعيًّا حقًّا وذا شعبيّة لم يَحْظَ بها عالمٌ مُعَاصِرٌ في منطقة  «مَرَاهَاتْوَار  َهْ» فقد كان يُحِبُّه العوامُّ والخواصُّ، على اختلاف  المذاهب ومدارس الفكر، لأهليته العلميّة والعملية، وقدرته الاتصاليّة  الفَذَّة، وامتلاكه لفن كسب الناس؛ ولذلك انْقَادَتْ له قيادةُ علماء منطقة  «مراهَاتْوَارَه  ْ» والإشراف على اللجان والمجالس العلميّة والتعلميّة  والإصلاحيّة فيها.*
*     ولهذه الأسباب  التي جَعَلَتْه عالمًا يشار إليه بالبنان، حَزِنَتْ عليه القلوبُ، وبَكَتْ  عليه العيونُ، وفَقَدَ فيه الناسُ من لا يَمْلَأُ أحـدٌ فراغَه ولا يَسُدُّ  عالمٌ مَسَدَّه بسهولة؛ لأنه كان بمجموع مُؤَهِّلاته أُمَّةً في رجل.*
*     وقد كان – رحمه  الله – اتّصل للتخرج في التزكية والإحسان أوّلاً بنجل الشيخ محمد إلياس:  الشيخ محمد يوسف الكاندهلوي صاحب كتاب «حياة الصحابة» المعروف لدى جميع  الأوساط العلمية والدينية في العالم (1335-1384هـ = 1917-1965م) ثم بالشيخ  محمد الرابع الحسني الندوي -حفظه الله- ابن أخت المفكر الإسلامي الشيخ أبي  الحسن الندوي -رحمه الله- أمين عام ندوة العلماء حاليًّا ورئيس هيئة  الأحوال الشخصية الإسلاميّة لعموم الهند، وعليه تَخَرَّجَ في التزكية  والإحسان.*
*     وقد ذكر عدد من  الذين كتبوا عنه أنه سَعِدَ بالحج والزيارة مرتين، مرة في عام 1407هـ/1987م  ومرة في 1430هـ/2009م، في المرة الأولى حَجَّ بمعية زوجته وعلى نفقته، وفي  المرة الثانية حَجَّ على نفقة خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن  عبد العزيز آل سعود – رحمه الله – كما سَعِدَ بأداء العمرة عشرين مرة.*
**  *  **
*     وكان له – رحمه  الله – سبعة إخوة وأخت، مات منهم قبله أربعة وهم السادة محمد نذير الدين  أثر الفاروقي (المتوفى يوم الخميس: 23/شعبان 1431هـ الموافق 5/أغسطس  2010م)، والشيخ محمد ممتاز الدين الفاروقي (المتوفى 6/محرم 1402هـ الموافق  5/نوفمبر 1981م)، والشيخ محمد إعجاز الدين الفاروقي (المتوفى 9/جمادى  الآخرة 1413هـ الموافق 2/ديسمبر 1992م)، والأستاذ الحافظ محمد إياز الدين  الفاروقي (المتوفى 1429هـ/2008م). وخَلَّفَ بعده أختًا ذات أولاد وثلاثة  إخوة وهم الأساتذة: محمد مجاز الدين ومحمد ذاكر الدين ومحمد ناظرالدين،  وأسرة عامرة بأولاد الأموات والأحياء من الإخوة والأخت.*
*     إلى جانب زوجته  وبناته الخمس وأبنائه الثلاثة، وهم الأساتذة: محمد معزالدين الفاروقي  الندوي ومحمد مشفق الدين الفاروقي الندوي ومحمد جنيد الفاروقي الندوي.*
*     وشغل – رحمه الله – من المناصب ما يلي:*
*     1- مدير مدرسة «كاشف العلوم» بمدينة «أورنغ آباد» بولاية «مهاراشترا».*
*     2- العضو التأسيسي في «هيئة الأحوال الشخصية الإسلاميّة لعموم الهند».*
*     3- عضو في المجلس الإداري لندوة العلماء – لكنؤ.*
*     4- مُنَسِّق لجنة الإصلاح الاجتماعي التابع لهيئة الأحوال الشخصية.*
*     5- رئيس مجلس علماء منطقة «مَرَاهَاتْوَار  َهْ» بولاية «مهاراشترا».*
*     6- رئيس الإمارة الشرعية فرع «مَرَاهَاتْوَار  َهْ».*
*     7- رئيس رابطة المدارس العربيّة بمنطقة «مَرَاهَاتْوَار  َهْ».*
*     8- رئيس «رابطة الأدب الإسلامي العالمية» فرع «مَرَاهَاتْوَار  َهْ».*
*     9- رئيس تحرير مجلة «منشور كاشف» الأردية الشهرية الناطقة بلسان حال مدرسة «كاشف العلوم».*
*     10- الإشراف على عدد من المدارس بـ«مَرَاهَاتْوَ  ارَهْ».*
*     وأكرم من الجوائز والميداليات بما يلي:*
*     1- جائزة مفخرة «مَرَاهَاتْوَار  َهْ» عام 2008م من قبل لجنة «مهمة مولانا أبي الكلام آزاد» بمديرية «نانديرا» بمهاراشترا.*
*     2- جائزة خادم الأمة 2010م من قبل «صفا بيت المال تروست».*
*     3- جائزة حارس القرآن 2008م من قبل «دارالقراءة الكليمية» بأورنغ آباد، مهاراشترا.*
*     4- جائزة مفخرة الأمة من قبل هيئة شيخ الإسلام التعليمية والخيرية.*
*     5- جائزة سيّدنا أبي هريرة عن إنجاز مدى الحياة  Life time achievement award.*
*     كان الفقيد مربوع  القامة، أسمر اللون مُشْرَبًا بشيء من السواد، على رأسه قلنسوة سوداء ذات  المنشإ الرامبوري، وعلى جسمه ملابس بيضاء دائما وعليها عباية  سوداء – يسميها الهنود «الشرواني»–في فصل الشتاء، واسع الجبهة، مُكَثَّفَ  الحاجبين واللحية، أَشَمَّ الأنف، باسمَ الوجه، حلوَ الكلام، خفيفَ الروح،  آلفًا مألوفًا، متواضعًا في وقار، حبيبًا إلى الجلساء، كثير الرَّمَاد،  لَبِقَ التَّضْيِيف، عارفًا بتاريخ منطقته الإسلامي، وبمزايا الكلام  ومحاسنه، يَتَذَوَّق الأبياتَ الرائعة، وتُطْرِبُه الجملُ والتعابيرُ  الدقيقةُ الرقيقةُ، فيُسرُّ جلساؤه بالجلوس إليه، والتحادث معه، ونقاش  الآراء والقضايا بحضرته ومشاركته، مُجَرَّبًا فَهِمًا، خبيرًا بمواقع  الكلام والسكوت، خازنًا لسانَه إلّا وقت الحاجة، يتحاشى الوقوعَ في  الأعراض، والسعيَ بالنميمة، واغتيابَ الناس.*

**  *  **
*     أَمّا  «مَرَاهَاتْوَار  َهْ» التي تكرر ذكرها فهي منطقة تضمّ الأقاليم التي  حَكَمَها أحدُ الأمراء الهندوس المُحْتَرَم والمُقَدَّرُ لديهم اسمُه  «شِيوَاجِي مهاراج» (1630-1680م) الذي حَكَمَ في الفترة ما بين 1674 و  1680م والذي جرت بينه وبين الملك المغولي الصالح «أَوْرَنْغَ زيب عالمكير  محي الدين» معارك عنيفة، يسكنها قوم هندوسي يُعْرَفُ بـ«الْـمَرْهَتَ  هْ».  وتضمّ المنطقة ثماني مديريات من مديريات ولاية «مَهَارَاشْتَرا  » الهنديّة  وهي: «أَوْرَنْغْ آباد» و «جَالْنَهْ» و«بِيرَا» و«بَارَابَهَانِ  ي»  و«هِنْغُولي» و«نَانَادِيرَا» و«عثمان آباد» و«لاَتُورَا».*
*     أَمّا «أَوْرَنْغْ  آباد» التي كثر ذكرها في المقال فهي إحدى المدن الكبيرة بولاية  «مهاراشترا» وهي منسوبة إلى الملك المغولي المسلم الصالح أورنغ زيب عالم  كير محي الدين الذي يزدان به تاريخ المسلمين في القارة الهندية ومُسَمَّاة  باسمه، ومعناها اللغوي «مَعْمُورَةُ أورنغ زيب» لأنه اتخذها مَقَرًّا له  حين أَرْسَلَه إليها أبوه الملك «شاهجهان» (1001-1077هـ = 1593-1666م)  حاكمًا لهذه المنطقة، ولا تزال المدينة تحمل كثيرًا من آثار قصره وأبنية  أخرى أنشأها بها إلى جانب توسعة وتجديد بناء الجامع العنبري الأثري الكبير،  وإنشاء غرف حولها من الجوانب الثلاثة الشمالية والجنوبية والشرقية  استخدمها للتعليم الديني وتدوين «الفتاوى الهنديـة» على مذهب الإمام أبي  حنيفـة (80-150هـ = 699-767م) التي تُعْرَف منسوبةً إليــه باسم «الفتــاوى  العالمكيريّــة» والمسلمون فيها – أورنغ آباد –  محافظون على الحياة  والثقافة الإسلاميّة ولديهم وعي إسلاميّ جدير بالتقليد.*
*(تحريرًا في الساعة الواحدة من ظهر يوم الخميس: 29/ربيع الأول 1438هـ الموافق 29/ديمسبر 2016م).
*
**  *  **
*(المصدر: مجلة الداعي الشهرية الصادرة عن دار العلوم ديوبند)*




*
*

----------

